# The Greatest Heavy Cavalry?



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I went into GW today to buy a Tyrant (not the most competitive choice but the model is damn cool), and after a few words around the store, a discovery that no Tyrants were in stock, and a hefty receipt later, I walked out with a box of Mournfangs and 6 more regular Ogres (not entirely sure how it happened, but it did). What inspired this dramatic turnaround? Well, I went into store and said I was expanding my Ogres. At this point, both an Ogre player and the store manager both pointed and said 'Oh, cool, Mournfangs are over there'. I said actually, no, I was planning a Tyrant. They shared a look of perplexion before launching into an explanation of why I need Mournfangs. In the following discussion the Ogre player made the bold claim that Mournfangs are the best heavy cavalry unit in the game.

Do you think he was right? Would you put forward a different unit?

Midnight


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't know anything about Ogres, honestly. But I love Chaos Knights. With their Ensorcelled weapons, their high strength to begin with (compared to 'stock' races), and the ability to mark them up, I think they're great as Heavy Cav.


----------



## Chryckan (Jul 17, 2013)

Think WD actually covered this question when the skullcrushers came out.
They seemed to think that chaos knights or skullcrushers were the best heavy cav in the game.

I'm personally leaning towards chaos knights.
Wish it was Brettonians though.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mournfangs. 

You can't spell Mournfangs without saying "force-feeding-chuck-norris-his-own-bollocks-while-they're-still-attached" and that's me making a Chuck Norris, which I think is the first time in history ever.

Skullcrushers are decent, but they lack the rest of the versatility in the army that Ogres have (namely, the Chariot Cannons).


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Chaos Knights are overpriced, Skullcrushers are much better, but take up the highly sought after rare slot 

Blood knights are very good as are Dragon Princes. 

Mournfangs are just a scary tank that will murder anything if they charge in


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Chryckan said:


> Think WD actually covered this question when the skullcrushers came out.
> They seemed to think that chaos knights or skullcrushers were the best heavy cav in the game.


That would be the problem, the kits had just been released, of course they were going to say that that they were the best HC in the game. They'd say Goblins were the ultimate melee unit in the game if they thought it would sell more units of a new kit.

I agree on Brets though, hopefully if and when they get some love the balance will be addressed and put back into the Bret's court, hell their entire society is based around heavy cavalry!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> They'd say Goblins were the ultimate melee unit in the game if they thought it would sell more units of a new kit.


They're not?

When did this happen?


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a personal love for empire knights. They are core. Have 1+ armour as standard and they are core - as you may have noticed - I said core twice because its a very important factor.

you can upgrade them to be strength 4 (and they remain core) and have a cool magic banner which makes them ignore their barding movement penalty. Combine that with a character (notibally a captain) they can be a stubborn unit with cold blooded special rule.

Close second to that is mournfang for me


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

personally i love and have had great success with grail knight. always take a unit and they never let me down


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

effigy22 said:


> I have a personal love for empire knights. They are core. Have 1+ armour as standard and they are core - as you may have noticed - I said core twice because its a very important factor.


Silver Helms in the high elves can also run Core with a 1+ and ASF. They can't upgrade strength, but they already ignore the barding.

Edit: No, I lied. Only 2+. I was unaware that any army other than Chaos had 4+ armor to start and can get up to 1+ for their cavalry.

Another Edit: Damn. Now I see. I suddenly want to try and make an Empire Cav army.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

If you ignore costs and everything, the best Heavy Cavalry are Blood Knights for Vampire Counts. Followed by Skullcrushers of Khorne, followed by Bloodcrushers of Khorne. Then possibly Chaos Knights, Grail Knights, Cold One Cavalry (both DE and Lizardmen).

Lizardmen Cold One Cavalry have a very nice 2+ (+ = Armour Save, ++ = Ward) save, S4, T4, A2, WS4. But the ones above are amazing.

If you go on Monster riders... Difficult. Carnosaurs are up there, Dragons, Stonehorn, Necrosphinx.... So on.

Empire get 1+ from Barding, Shield and Full-Plate Armour. But they have to pay for it, have T3.


----------



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

I cant remember where I saw the statistics but there has been a math hammer done on all the monsterious cav. I belive the results came out that Skullcrushers would always come out on top against other monst. cav with the one exception of Mournfang getting the charge on them. I know thats a very bubbled conparison but Mournfang and Skullcrushers are the two heavy units I look for solutions for fast.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I do love me some Chaos Knights. They've never let me down before.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Thing with most heavy cavalry is they are very vulnerably to magic, especially lore of metal and shooting

Chaos and VC both have cheap ways to reduce this threat by using hounds and wolves. Ogres don't really have that. In that way they are more vulnerable on the way in. VCs have the added advantage that you can resurrect them. Though you can do something similar with other armies, eg using Kairos, for deamons. VCs have resurrection spells everywhere, this can ensure that they hit you at full strength every time unless you hammer them into nothing in one turn


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

The Humble Bretonnian Knight of the Realm certainly isn't the best heavy cavalry out there, but don't discount him entirely.

Against any attack other than STR4 the Lady's Blessing with a 2+ save is better than a 1+ save, and the Lance formation means Brets are the only cavalry bringing real rank bonus to the fight.

We're also the only army with heavy cavalry that's also fast cavalry that's also flying cavalry all rolled into one.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Barnster said:


> Thing with most heavy cavalry is they are very vulnerably to magic, especially lore of metal and shooting
> 
> Chaos and VC both have cheap ways to reduce this threat by using hounds and wolves. Ogres don't really have that. In that way they are more vulnerable on the way in. VCs have the added advantage that you can resurrect them. Though you can do something similar with other armies, eg using Kairos, for deamons. VCs have resurrection spells everywhere, this can ensure that they hit you at full strength every time unless you hammer them into nothing in one turn


Eh, Greedy Fist sorts out enemy wizards easily enough.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Barnster said:


> Thing with most heavy cavalry is they are very vulnerably to magic, especially lore of metal and shooting
> 
> Chaos and VC both have cheap ways to reduce this threat by using hounds and wolves. Ogres don't really have that. In that way they are more vulnerable on the way in. VCs have the added advantage that you can resurrect them. Though you can do something similar with other armies, eg using Kairos, for deamons. VCs have resurrection spells everywhere, this can ensure that they hit you at full strength every time unless you hammer them into nothing in one turn


One word - Sabertusks


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Pack of Rat Ogres :biggrin:


----------

